#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  помощь в бросании курить

## Asteriks

в предыдущей теме было объявление о проведении семинара по АУРИКУЛОТЕРАПИИ в Москве. В связи с этим событием, доктора которые будут проводить семинар готовы в течении трёх дней провести приём всех желающих. Самая распространённая процедура это помощь в бросании курить, подробности процедуры тут. Если у кого есть желание записывайтесь заранее, за три дня к сожалению мы много людей принять не сможем. Пишите мне в личку или на почту praktik.n@gmail.com

----------


## Содпа Т

Несколько советов для того чтобы погасить инерцию зависимости  :Wink: 





> *11 Simple Tricks to Quit Smoking*
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years I've found many simple tricks to help those who want to quit smoking.  At the end of the day, it is up to you to stop and only you can keep yourself from  having another cigarette, but there are some things you can do that can help ease the transition from nicotine junky to well adjusted non smoker.
> 
> Below are 11 simple tricks that can help you in the early days of quitting smoking.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Я раньше тоже курил в день как минимум 1 пачку выкуривал, но потом очень просто бросил - в момент, когда хотелось покурить думал, что "это всего лишь мысль, которой на самом деле не существует, ну или просто мысль, которой у меня не было, и ее не существует - на первых порах представлял эту мысль в виде облачка, которое расстворялась в пространстве. И так я проделывал каждый раз, когда хотелось курить. Потом не курил день, потом 2 дня, неделю... периодически лишь раз в неделю или 3 дня 1 раз покуривая, затем обнаружил, что мысль покурить не возникает вовсе. То есть щас у меня нет привязанности, но иногда за компанию с хорошим другом или человеком могу просто покурить и даже хоть ск-ко раз, но привязанность больше не возникает... идею дарю бессплатно

----------

